# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  محیط برنامه نویسیVs code

## Atoon_A

با سلام خدمت دوستان

من از نرم افزار vs Code برای اچ تی ام ال استفاده می کنم یک مشکلی که این نرم افزار دارد این است که هنگامی که در تگ ابتدایی که باز کردیم تگ بسته را نشان نمی دهد چطور می توان این قابلیت را به محیط این برنامه اضافه کرد در صورتی که درنرم افزارهای دیگری مثل Atom و... این قابلیت وجود دارد ممنون می شوم اگر کسی در این زمینه اطلاعی دارد من را راهنمایی کند به خاطر سبک بودن از این نرم افزار می خواهم استفاده کنم با تشکر.

----------


## Atoon_A

با تشکر از همه دوستان برای سعی در پاسخگویی به این موضوع مشکل بنده در این زمینه حل شد نمیدانم چطور اینجا را ببندم باید دقیقا برروی تگ باز شده کلیک کرده تا تگ بسته را نشان دهد و خیلی مطلب ساده و بدیهی بود ولی خب در هرکاری دقت لازم است با تشکر از همگی لطفا این تایپیک را به عنوان حل شده بیان نمایید .

----------

